# Bag suggestions?



## Jay Khaos (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been looking for a bag to commute/shoot with most of my stuff on hand. I've been researching a while and narrowed it down to two that I really like, but I'm sure there are others that I might like equally that I haven't even heard of...


*1. Kata minibee 111-UL*
http://www.kata-bags.us/minibee-111-ul-backpack-lg
_Pros:_
- it's super light
- fits most everything I'd want to carry, plus more storage room
- doesn't look like a stereotypical photo bag
- I have a source who I can get the all black limited edition one from for just over $200
_Cons:_
- sorta not my style
- straps seem to just hang everywhere
- retail price ($330 USD)

*2. Chrome Niko Pack*
http://www.chromeindustries.com/niko-pack
_Pros:_
- appearance/style (my fav)
- good amount of storage space
- awesome build quality
- waterproof without needing an extra sleeve
_Cons:_
- heavier
- convenient "double access" gear section is also potentially awkward because there is less wall space to secure the velcro dividers (or so I've heard)

_Gear I'd like to hold:_
- 5DIII (with 70-200 2.8 potentially attached, preferably)
- 24-70 f4
- 85 1.2
- another prime lens or 2
- 2 yongnuo speedlights
- Random stuff (charger, SDs, few filters, extra lens/body caps, 4 yongnuo transceivers, 2 sync cables)
- at least one 2.5" external HDD
- small personal belongings
- 15" macbook pro, potentially but not necessary


If I were considering these two bags head to head and would be paying retail for whichever I chose, I would easily choose the Chrome bag. However, I am tempted by the price/rarity of the deal I can get on the Kata—which may end up being much more comfortable and practical... Considering that I'm comparing these two bags, does anyone have any suggestions of bags I may have overlooked that are similar/better value/more practical, etc?


----------



## jp121 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have you actually carried that much gear around before? 

I have had the Kata Bumblebee 222, loaded with 5D3, 70-200 2.8, 50 1.2 & 16-35, plus laptop AND HOLY CRAP it weighs a tonne!!!

My next bag for that much stuff comes with wheels.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 7, 2013)

jp121 said:


> Have you actually carried that much gear around before?
> 
> I have had the Kata Bumblebee 222, loaded with 5D3, 70-200 2.8, 50 1.2 & 16-35, plus laptop AND HOLY CRAP it weighs a tonne!!!
> 
> My next bag for that much stuff comes with wheels.



Yeah it is pretty heavy... I carried around most of it in a Billingham shoulder bag for a while, which is a pain. It would only be packed for traveling between one place to another—and probably not with ALL of it every time. I'm a big fan of backpacks rather than slings or rolling carts, mainly because they are out of the way. I don't mind wearing a backpack, but a shoulder bag makes me avoid using it at any chance I get. Either way, I won't be carrying that entire list of gear just to walk around casually shooting.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 7, 2013)

Check the ThinkTank Urban Disguise 70 v2.0, shoulderbag.
Or the ThinkTank Streetwalker HD, backpack.

Yes I have both, and they served me well on all my trips.


----------



## stipotle (Jul 7, 2013)

I use an Incase Pro DSLR Sling pack - http://goincase.com/shop/incase-dslr-pro-slingpack

If you fancy 2 straps (which it seems you do) they also have that - http://goincase.com/shop/incase-dslr-pro-pack#color/129/view/8 which seems like it has a different configuration than mine, but similar capabilities. 

I really enjoy that with 1 strap I can swing the bag around to the front and grab gear on the fly (it also makes a useable 'tabletop' that way). It's _actually_ as functional as they advertise in that respect.

It carries all that you listed and probably more, and yes it ends up weighing a ton, but it's manageable. It's very capable and fashionable when traveling. (I like to think it just looks like a backpack, and not necessarily like $8k worth of camera gear.) When forced to pack it all it can hold 
a 5D3 attached to 70-200/2.8, 
a 5Dc attached to a small prime (40/2.8 pancake usually)
24-105
85/1.8
580EX
2 Battery Chargers
15" MBPro
I can even find a way to arrange a 2x extender in there too if I'm feeling dumb. 
and of course all the extras (and it has a strap for a tripod). And again, all that is ridiculously heavy, but possible. 
I would imagine the 2-strap is a similar size. the pictures certainly seem to suggest it. 
Oh and lastly - build quality: Incase stuff is built fantastically. Soft shell on the outside, so it's no tough case but it will certainly last. 

- EDIT - 
Sorry, a double take made me reconsider my assumption of "all that you listed and probably more"
your 
- another prime lens *or 2*
in combo with 
- 2 yongnuo speedlights
and 
- *at least one* 2.5" external HDD …
Depending on the size of those drives.. I seriously don't know if anything not on wheels can handle all of that. 
Good luck!


----------



## notapro (Jul 7, 2013)

I share alexanderferdinand's recommendation of the Think Tank Streetwalker HardDrive backpack. If you want or need more room, try the Think Tank Airport Accelerator backpack. I use the Streetwalker bag for my flashes and flash-related gear, and the Airport Accelerator for my cameras and lenses.

Here is a link to the Airport Accelerator:

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-accelerator.aspx


----------



## stipotle (Jul 7, 2013)

notapro said:


> I share alexanderferdinand's recommendation of the Think Tank Streetwalker HardDrive backpack. If you want or need more room, try the Think Tank Airport Accelerator backpack. I use the Streetwalker bag for my flashes and flash-related gear, and the Airport Accelerator for my cameras and lenses.
> 
> Here is a link to the Airport Accelerator:
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-accelerator.aspx


I stand corrected. Good LORD that Airport accelerator is a beast.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 7, 2013)

@alexanderferdinand and @notapro, I like the Think Tanks. Those are all solid options. The airport accelerator is a beast.

@stipotle, I hadn't seen that incase before. It looks pretty clean... not sure what to do


I think 99% of the time, the bag would just be filled with the body, 2 lenses max, and maybe the speedlight and 1 hard drive. Possibly gym clothes. I like the idea of having a pack that would double as a manageable backpack as opposed to one that sacrifices style for pure functionality. Thats kinda why I was kind of leaning toward the Chrome bag.

If I do need to lug ALL my gear, I happen to have like 4 massive wheeled pelican cases (the largest size) that were accidentally misplaced and.... accidentally.... left in my possession at a BS warehouse job I worked while in college....


----------



## fugu82 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have 2 Think Tank bags, and they are awesome. You may want to visit their site and see if they make something close to what you need. 
Try to get a hands-on with your purchase first, tho. I ordered a hiking/photo combo backpack {from Kata, a great brand, too} recently that sounded great, then found that it took 6 men and a boy to get my 5D3/24-105 out of the weird little bottom compartment it had. It's sitting in the basement now....


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 7, 2013)

Find out, which "style" of bag suits you, and then find a dealer to take a look, better, grab them. Put your stuff inside.
This should be an advice for all bags someo e wants to buy.
Have fun choosing, I have - ahem- 8 bags, and yes- I need them all :


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 7, 2013)

ThinkTank Urban Disguise are great. I carry one to work every workday with most of my gear + laptop inside. The optional shoulder harness converts it into a backpack for longer hikes or when riding a bicycle.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 7, 2013)

My "favorites" in my collection right now:
*F-stop LOKA used when trekking with a camera. Comfortable and holds a lot besides just my photo gear.
*KATA All-in-one. Great if you want a sling type bag but beware, no sling is really comfortable with a lot of weight and converting this to a two-shouldered backpack reveals its comfort limitations as a backpack.
*Thinktank Retrospective. This is, without a doubt, the most practical and functional shoulder pack I've ever cried. The strap might be the most comfortable I've ever had over my shoulder. I've got the Retro-7 and can carry a 5Diii, 24-105, 17-40, shorty 40, memory, batteries and a notebook (the paper kind....not the electronic kind) for hours. 

That being said, of the two you are looking at, I'd bet the KATA is more comfortable. If you can, go somewhere and play with these bags before buying.

JP


----------



## CharlieB (Jul 8, 2013)

They're probably not all the rage of popular right now, but I've relied on varous Domke bags since the 1970's. I've owned some of the one's I've got now since the early 1990's. 

The big ones hold more than you want to carry - 
Bag one - 5d2, 50/1.4, 28/1.8, 100/2.8, 16-35/2.8ii, 24-105/4, old Minolta meter with stuff for it, ton of filters and adapter for Nikkor F series lenses, various reference material, two large lawn trash bags in case it rains, cleaning stuff etc.

Bag two holds 7D, EOS-5, 28/2.8, 20/2.8, 300/4, 1.4x, a pair of 283's or a pair of Leica M's, other stuff - chargers, cleaning stuff, afore mentioned trash bags etc.

Bag three holds three Leica M's with 28 through 90mm Summicron lenses (5 lenses), and an old 252 flash.

Bag four holds three more 283's and all sorts of lighting doo-dads, boat load of mafer clamps, scissor clamps, etc etc for grip use

Your milage will vary, but they travel well for me. The Hassy stuff goes in Lightware cases


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 8, 2013)

lowepro fastpack 250


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 8, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> My "favorites" in my collection right now:
> *F-stop LOKA used when trekking with a camera. Comfortable and holds a lot besides just my photo gear.
> *KATA All-in-one. Great if you want a sling type bag but beware, no sling is really comfortable with a lot of weight and converting this to a two-shouldered backpack reveals its comfort limitations as a backpack.
> *Thinktank Retrospective. This is, without a doubt, the most practical and functional shoulder pack I've ever cried. The strap might be the most comfortable I've ever had over my shoulder. I've got the Retro-7 and can carry a 5Diii, 24-105, 17-40, shorty 40, memory, batteries and a notebook (the paper kind....not the electronic kind) for hours.
> ...



I like the f-stop bags—especially love the Millar series shoulder bag, even though they don't fit much. Might consider one of those down the line. 

Unfortunately there is only one [decent] local camera shop, and their stock isn't great. Of the few things they sell that I would buy, it's way overpriced compared to what can be found online so I've never bought anything. They don't carry any L lenses other than 70-200 f4s and 17-40s... Maybe they have a hidden stash, but I havent had a reason to ask yet.... Most of their bags are lowepros. They DID have one Kata 222 "PL", which is similar to the 111 but bigger and heavier, and the inside is completely dedicated to gear (not divided off on top, and no aluminum frame like the UL versions). It WAS comfortable though. I liked the "gecko" straps and the overall feel. And sitting next to a bunch of lowepros and other brands I didn't recognize—it looked more well made.

Also, @fugu82, I wasnt a fan of the bottom opening part. And I don't have 6 men and a boy to help me out lol. Might be a good excuse to find 6 women and a... another woman to help me out. LOL


The Think Tanks are pretty popular it seems. I'm seeing the name everywhere when I search for bags online... one thing I find funny is that, for a brand that seems to target a crowd who wants an inconspicuous bag, they chose a logo that looks extremely similar to one of the most widely known tech brands.... Thinkpad. Just an observation... because I know they don't really stamp it all over their bags (like lowepro likes to do...)


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 8, 2013)

I realize this won't fit all of your gear at once, but I'm currently loving my Lowepro Flipside Sport 10L AW. It fits my 70-200, another lens (or flash) and a few accessories. It also comes in a larger version but I am very happy with this size. It has climbed mountains and been on long bike rides with me. It is very comfortable, has a rain cover, and doesn't immediately give away the fact that I'm carrying several thousand dollars worth of camera gear.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855683-REG/Lowepro_LP36422_PWW_Flipside_Sport_10L_AW.html

or larger versions:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=lowepro+flipside&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## al2 (Jul 8, 2013)

It depends on how you are going to use the bag. If the purpose is to just transport your gear from one place to another and you will only be wearing it for a short time, the type of bag you are looking at is OK. However, if you will be wearing it for most of the day and for the amount of weight you are going to carry, I would highly recommend a backpack with a frame and a good load carrying belt. It will take the weight off your shoulders and allows you to carry it on your hips. These will tend to look like hiking backpacks, but there is a reason those look the way they do, they work. F-Stop makes some and also Click Elite And many others. If you are taller than average look for a model with an adjustable height or that the height is long enough that the belt will be located on your hips properly.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 8, 2013)

there are lots of things to consider...i looked hard at that kata you like, but went with a slightly bigger kata...the bug. which i like quite a bit....it might be worth considering if you think you might someday upgrade to a pro size camera or add a battery grip... good luck!

kata bug...

http://www.kata-bags.us/bug-205-pl-for-pro-dslr-w-300mm-lens-attached-5-6lenses


----------



## Tanja (Jul 9, 2013)

all i can say is i have a kata bug 205 (and another kata i don´t know the name of right now. it´s the HB 205 i think) and i love them.

most comfortable harness i ever had on a photo backpack.
as a woman, i think the waist belt is a great help to carry the weight.

the HB 205 comes with a waist belt. for the bug 205 you have to purchase it separately.


----------



## LettyLocke (Aug 23, 2013)

Kata minibee 111-UL is one of those bags that never disappointed me ever in my quest for good bags. The build and strength of these bags are remarkable. The most important quality of a bag is that it must be able to handle stress in rough conditions. This bag stands out in that department very nicely. During my Auckland tour at New Zealand, I purchased a bag from a local online store and there I found another great piece of it. I guess I am being lucky to get quality materials delivered everywhere. Here is their website : http://www.wiseguys.co.nz/computers/laptop-accessories/laptop-bags
Take a look.


----------

